# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  *** نقطة فكر جديد *** بوست متجدد ...

## لؤي شرفي

*مدرجات صاحبه الجلاله

من الجيد جدا بل ومن الممتع الإنتماء للمريخ كقاعده جماهيريه شعبيه حقه,بعيدا عن زيف واضح او إدعاء فاضح او مصلحه مستتره...

فعلي عكس الذين ينتمون إليه ببعض القيود ككوادر إداريه تحت قبه المجلس او أقلام صحفيه علي بلاط صاحبه الجلاله والمطالبون علي الدوام بشئ من الدبلوماسيه وقدر من الموازنه وقليل من الحياة لحفظ ماء وظائفهم...

علي النقض من كل ماسبق فنحن كجماهير نتلذذ حدا بمساحه الحريه التي نمتلكها في التعبير عن الفرح وطقوسه والغضب عند حدوثه ولانتقيد إطلاقا بحدود مائده مستديره في غرفه المجلس او عمود راي محدود بركن قصي في صحيفه ما لنكتم مجبرين علي أنفاس اليراع مكتفين بجزء يسير من كلام كثير, فنحن كجمهور لانتنهد إطلاقا إلا بخروج آخر زفره لما نحس به لاي تعبير كان وباي صوره كانت....

لذلك فنحن حينما نكتب في المنتديات فهي صحافه جماهيريه حره بمعني الكلمه وامتداد لحريه موازيه لفضاء النت الفسيح الذي نتعامل فيه,, ولسنا ملزمين مهنيا بقواعد العمل الصحفي والاداري المحترف لكننا قطعا مراقبين بقدسيه اللإنتماء ودستور الصرح الشريف الادبي والاجتماعي والتي توازي لدينا تماما مقامات رب الاسره وتفوق مكانه رب العمل احيانا.

لذلك اتسائل دوما وانا من المكثرين جدا في الإطلاع علي كل مايكتب فضولا,ومن المقلين في الكتابه حذرا مستفسرا عن جدواها....

اين نحن من منظومه العمل الرياضي المتعدد الجوانب تاثيرا ومشاركه ؟ اذا كانت الصحافه المحترفه مؤمنه بما نقوم به وتستأمننا علي جزء من مساحتها فاين نحن من مخيلتها واعني ادارات الأنديه وديناصوراتها....

هل تاخذ مجالس الإدارات بعين الاعتبار وميزان الصالح من الطالح مايكتب في منتديات المريخ المتخصصه والمتعدده ام تعتبرها احدي مؤسسات الشراكه الذكيه لامتصاص غضب الجماهير عندما يحدث؟؟؟؟

هل نحن كمواقع ومنتديات لمؤسسه المريخ احدي كياناته غير المقيمه فكريا ولااقول مهنيا,, ولسنا مؤثرين في مواقع إتخاذ القرار؟؟

ماذا يعتبرنا مجلس إداره المريخ وفي اي المستويات والمقامات نصنف ونقيم لياخذ برأينا وحجتنا ومنطقنا او ليترك ؟؟ هل نعتبر جزء من المنظومه ام ينظر الينا كمجموعه متسكعه في دروب الفكر والتفكير والراي والتنوير؟؟

ياتري باي الوجوه يقابلنا ويعاملنا ويخالطنا مجلس المريخ ككيان إداري وهرمي للنادي وكافراد ممثلين لمجلس الإداره واصحاب قرار وهم يشاركوننا احتفلالات المنتديات والمواقع بتاسيسها واعيادها وفعالياتها؟؟

هل نعامل بالوجه الصادق المقدر لما نقوم به الآخذ بمضمونه وفكره وفكرته ام بالوجه الآخر المستخف بالامر غير المقتنع بجدواه وفحواه فقط المجامل وهو يشاركنا من اجل المجامله لاغير والمنافق من الاساس((وعفوا للكلمه وإن كانت اضدق تعبير))

حقيقه نحن لانتسائل لنشكك ولكننا نشكك لنتسائل.....هل نحن نحرث في البحر ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤي شرفي
					

مدرجات صاحبه الجلاله

من الجيد جدا بل ومن الممتع الإنتماء للمريخ كقاعده جماهيريه شعبيه حقه,بعيدا عن زيف واضح او إدعاء فاضح او مصلحه مستتره...

فعلي عكس الذين ينتمون إليه ببعض القيود ككوادر إداريه تحت قبه المجلس او أقلام صحفيه علي بلاط صاحبه الجلاله والمطالبون علي الدوام بشئ من الدبلوماسيه وقدر من الموازنه وقليل من الحياة لحفظ ماء وظائفهم...

علي النقض من كل ماسبق فنحن كجماهير نتلذذ حدا بمساحه الحريه التي نمتلكها في التعبير عن الفرح وطقوسه والغضب عند حدوثه ولانتقيد إطلاقا بحدود مائده مستديره في غرفه المجلس او عمود راي محدود بركن قصي في صحيفه ما لنكتم مجبرين علي أنفاس اليراع مكتفين بجزء يسير من كلام كثير, فنحن كجمهور لانتنهد إطلاقا إلا بخروج آخر زفره لما نحس به لاي تعبير كان وباي صوره كانت....

لذلك فنحن حينما نكتب في المنتديات فهي صحافه جماهيريه حره بمعني الكلمه وامتداد لحريه موازيه لفضاء النت الفسيح الذي نتعامل فيه,, ولسنا ملزمين مهنيا بقواعد العمل الصحفي والاداري المحترف لكننا قطعا مراقبين بقدسيه اللإنتماء ودستور الصرح الشريف الادبي والاجتماعي والتي توازي لدينا تماما مقامات رب الاسره وتفوق مكانه رب العمل احيانا.

لذلك اتسائل دوما وانا من المكثرين جدا في الإطلاع علي كل مايكتب فضولا,ومن المقلين في الكتابه حذرا مستفسرا عن جدواها....

اين نحن من منظومه العمل الرياضي المتعدد الجوانب تاثيرا ومشاركه ؟ اذا كانت الصحافه المحترفه مؤمنه بما نقوم به وتستأمننا علي جزء من مساحتها فاين نحن من مخيلتها واعني ادارات الأنديه وديناصوراتها....

هل تاخذ مجالس الإدارات بعين الاعتبار وميزان الصالح من الطالح مايكتب في منتديات المريخ المتخصصه والمتعدده ام تعتبرها احدي مؤسسات الشراكه الذكيه لامتصاص غضب الجماهير عندما يحدث؟؟؟؟

هل نحن كمواقع ومنتديات لمؤسسه المريخ احدي كياناته غير المقيمه فكريا ولااقول مهنيا,, ولسنا مؤثرين في مواقع إتخاذ القرار؟؟

ماذا يعتبرنا مجلس إداره المريخ وفي اي المستويات والمقامات نصنف ونقيم لياخذ برأينا وحجتنا ومنطقنا او ليترك ؟؟ هل نعتبر جزء من المنظومه ام ينظر الينا كمجموعه متسكعه في دروب الفكر والتفكير والراي والتنوير؟؟

ياتري باي الوجوه يقابلنا ويعاملنا ويخالطنا مجلس المريخ ككيان إداري وهرمي للنادي وكافراد ممثلين لمجلس الإداره واصحاب قرار وهم يشاركوننا احتفلالات المنتديات والمواقع بتاسيسها واعيادها وفعالياتها؟؟

هل نعامل بالوجه الصادق المقدر لما نقوم به الآخذ بمضمونه وفكره وفكرته ام بالوجه الآخر المستخف بالامر غير المقتنع بجدواه وفحواه فقط المجامل وهو يشاركنا من اجل المجامله لاغير والمنافق من الاساس((وعفوا للكلمه وإن كانت اضدق تعبير))

حقيقه نحن لانتسائل لنشكك ولكننا نشكك لنتسائل.....هل نحن نحرث في البحر ؟؟؟؟



كلام جميل يستحق الدراسة
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*الإنفصام الرياضي

والجميع يسعي لافراغ جسد الوسط الرياضي من علله هاهم الاهله كالعاده يصيبون الجسد الرياضي بداء جديد علي شاكله التعصب والتزوير والتحوير وغيرها, واحدث العلل هو ((الانفصام الرياضي)) ففي تعصبهم هم اهله وفي تاملهم هم زعماء وعظماء وهكذا يدعون. 

فقد حملت الانباء بان هنالك صحيفه رياضيه تحمل اسم الزعيم علي وشك الصدور , استبشرنا خيرا بظهور صحيفه حمراء اخري لركب الصحف الرياضيه دفعا ودعما لمشروع الرياضه ولكن!!! 
هل تصدق عزيزي الهلالي بان الصحيفه (المزعومه) زرقاء نعم انا أخاطب الاهله ولم اخطئ او تخطئ المطبعه, نعم انا اخاطبهم لانني متيقن تماما بان اكثر الاهله تطرفا لو اعطيته (قاموس الاحقيه في الكلمات الابجديه) لما اختار اسم الزعيم لصحيفه زرقاء ولو كان هذا المعجم يحتوي علي اسم واحد فقط لاغير مكرر آلاف المرات هكذا (الزعيم ..الزعيم...الزعيم) لما اختارها اولا لانه يعلم بان هذه التسميه حكر علي فريق واحد في السودان وهو المريخ (لانه سمي بهذا بعد ان تزعم ولم يتزعم لانه سمي بها), وثانيا لانه علي يقين بان الزعامه فعل وليست صفه في كل الاحوال ولانه اذكي بحيث يعلم بان هذا التنازع يستوجب وضع الجانبين في ميزان المنطق لقياس معايير الزعامه. 

ماهي معايير الزعامه يامجموعه ( هلالاب بلا ألباب) وانتم علي وشك إصدار صحيفه هلاليه باسم الزعيم وإذا كنتم زعماء ففيم؟؟؟ في التاسيس ؟ في النجاز؟؟ في احضار كاس؟ في التنميه؟ في السمعه والمكانه والحضاره والرياده؟؟ بإختصار في اي درب وضرب من ضروب الرياضه عموم واخلاقها؟؟ 
فيم الزعامه حتي نقتدي بكم اسوه حسنه ؟؟ 

ايها (المخرجون الجدد) ان كانت لديكم سيناريوهات جديدة لإستهداف المريخ فلم لاتبتكروا اسم يلائمكم ويحمل جينات صفاتكم الموروثه لم الزعيم بالتحديد وليس (حبيس البلد) مثلا وهي تسميه تعبر عن حالكم وواقعكم وتاريخكم والذي يصلح لمسلسل (سيره الهلاليه) وليست الي صحيفه هلاليه تحمل اسم الزعيم. 
اذا كنتم تعتقدون بان تسميه المولود باسم ليث يجعله يحمل صفات الاسد فما اكثر الذين يحملون اسماء الاسد ويفرون من صوت قطه لم تعثر علي والديها. تماما مثل هلالكم الذي تترقبون ولايخرج ولايكتمل بدرا اطلاقا. 
إن افترضنا بان العله غير اراديه وان داء (الإنفصام الرياضي) مصاب به القائمون بأمر الاصداره الجديده فقط فاين عقلاء الهلال وهل يرضيهم مايحدث في الوسط الرياضي لان صمتهم يجعل خبثاء وساوسنا يلمحون(بانهم وراء الأمر ) وان كان الامر كذلك فعلا فالتبشر روما الصحافه الرياضيه بحريق من فيها وليس تهديد هذا وانما رده فعل طبيعيه لمظلوم يهضم حقه والأدله طرف قضاء الامر وقضاته ولكن اين الحياء والحياد؟ 

نطق بالحكم: 
الإتحاد يظلم ونحن نعفو ونقول دوله الظلم ساعه .الهلال يطغي ونحن نصفح ونقول إنها عقده الدونيه وغدا يرعوا ويعودوا لرشدهم ولكن الي متي نصفح لنصفع من جديد لماذا لانصاب ولو لمره بغضبه الحكيم ونمارس دور البطل الشريف لنقول للظالم حسبك لياخذ كل حقه ومستحقه ويلزم الجميع حدود إمبراطوريته وهميه كاننت ام حقيقيه؟ 

إستئناف صفوي: 
وبما انني اثرت فيجب ان اقترح ففيما يخص اسم( الزعيم) فانني اقترح إن صدرت الصحيفه الهلاليه بالفعل تحت مسمي (الزعيم) بان نتعاهد جميعا كصفوه باطلاق تسميه مضاده للصحيفه المزعومه وان لانشير اليها فيما نشير كتابه او نطقا إطلاقا باسم الزعيم تحت اي ظرف مهما حدث وان تكون التسميه المضاده اسم (حبيس البلد) مثلا وبالمقابل نلزم انفسنا بكتابه الزعيم مقرون بالمريخ هكذا (المريخ الزعيم) او العكس هكذا في صحفنا ومنتدياتنا وتداولاتنا وسنري حينها عند اي مسجل تجاري وعقاري تم تسجيل حريتنا الصفويه مسبقا..
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تشكر يا راقي فنعم الزعيم هو سودان المريخ
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*مشكوور أخ لؤي رديت فأوفيت الجلافيط فهي صفاتهم .
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور يا لؤي
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*بحر يقابل الاخصائي رضا 

حقيقه لااعرف ماالذي دفع الامين العام لنادي الهلال بحر بقبول الإستضافه في برنامج عالم الرياضه بتلفزيون السودان يوم الجمعه الماضي ليبدو هكذا وكانه تفاجا بالامر. 
الم يكن يعلم بحر بانه ذاهب لاستديو عالم الرياضه للإجابه غالبا عن تسائلات تخص الهلال وليس الي برنامج (صحتك بالدنيا) 
من الذي غدر ببحر وأوهمه بانه ذاهب لمقابله طبيب او أخصائي فتفاجا بمقدم برنامج في شخص كدا (رضا) فطفق يشكو علله وامراض افراد مجلس الاداره والكادر الفني وهمومهم وتاملاتهم وتنملات ارجلهم علي مقدم البرنامج الذي احتار في الامر ..ولم يتبقي له سوي طلب سماعه طبيه من مخرج البرنامج ووضعها علي صدر الهلال في شخص بحر(مامخرج المفروض يتصرف ويخارج رضا أمال ايه) 

اقول بما ان الفريق بحر يعلم مسبقا بانه سيتحدث في برنامج الرياضه وان الحديث سيتمحور حول الهلال فمن الطبيعي ان يكون منظم مرتب وملم بكافه التفاصيل وليس الاعراض من واقع منصبه في مجلس الهلال وخبرته الاداريه في مجال تخصصه ولكن بما ان المعلومه مغيبه عنه او غائبه فقد حدث ماحدث 
وهذا يؤكد بان لقاء بحر بالاخصائي رضا قد اسقط القناع تماما عن مجلس الهلال واثبت بان الداء الاصل هو التهميش وان جميع اعضاء المجلس لاعلم لهم بما يديرون وانهم مسيرون وليس مخيرون في مايخص مناصبهم وان الارباب هو السائل والمجيب . 
اللقاء الاخير اوضح بجلاء بان ليس فريق الكره وحده من بحاجه لطبيب فريق وانما مجلس الاداره ايضا بحاجه لطبيب ومدلك ومنمل ومختص علاج طبيعي بل ولمسؤول معدات جديد خلفا لبوكو الذي تولي منصب الناطق الرسمي للنادي الازرق
*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*مو.نافعاب 

* فجاه وبلا مقدمات اكتشف الساده الهلالاب الإداريون منهم والكتاب تواضع امكانيات لاعبيهم.عليكم بعصي موسي وبكري المدينه ,لعل وعصي. 
* توقعات بفشل الصفقات الكبري في اوربا خلال الانتقالات الشتويه القادمه بعد تراجع سوشو عن صفقه امادو والآرسنال عن فييرا والريال عن مهند((ويطلبون اغنيه لو قايلا كورتنا)) واضطرار الانتر لتخزين منير بامبده محنطا وليس معارا(واحي من العرب) 
* قطاع الهلال الاداري والفني والطبي يتعامل مع اصابه ديمبا باري هذه الايام علي غرار الدعايه الشهيره علي قناه هارموني(عجائب دكتور كابور) خبر عاجل زيت كابور له مفعول السحر يمنع تساقط الشعر واستعاده ماسقط منه خلال سبعه ايام.....فهذا الكونسلتو لايختلف مبتغاه كثيرا((فك الجبص وتمارين تاهيل وسباحه وصاله وصاجه في سبعه ايام)) ومع الإعتذار للاغنيه فمنذ مباراة حي العرب ولسان حالهم يردد(( حسي بالذمه ديل بغتوا القون ..الحقنا ياديمبا انشاء الله حتي درون)) 
* منير مباري ديمبا يقدر منير مايباري ديمبا زي ماخليفه بارا باري؟اكيد لا والدليل فرمطه واعاده برمجه الرجل الآلي ديمبا لإلحاقه بمباراة القمه وبعدها(يروح انشاء الله في ستين) فرمطه في اليد ولا الف مرمطه. 
* ارض الميعاد المدينه الرياضيه ..المقصوره ام اسانصير ..مدينه صالحه اساطير رياضيه سادت ثم بادت , لماذا لانضيف اليهم حوض سباحه ضد التيار فتصير مدينه الاحلام ونمارس عليها نشاطنا ونحن نيام((احلموا انتو ياحلوين نجيكم نحن في الصحيان)) 
* الهلالاب تشابه عليهم البقر ومنعا للإحراج فالطبيب الامريكي مختص اصابات ملاعب , يعني بالازرق او البلدي الواضح كده.ركب, كوارع ,انكل,عرقوب يوسف,تنمل كامبوس وهلم جرا تركيا,,,اما اصابات المتاعب ,الدوشه والروشه الطشاش, فهي من اختصاص اطباء الاعشاب الكنغوليين طرف مازنبي ولحين احضارهم في سيكافا القادمه لمعاينتكم الرجاء الإستماع لاغنيه((مازنبي؟) لنانسي عجاج لتسكين الاوجاع.زنبكم ولاتتسائلوا. 
* طيب الزكر الضباح سن سنه لدي الجماعه فبحلول مباراه القمه والقاع كثرت أصوات الخراف في الزريبه(باع..باع..بااع) ياتري من هو الاضحيه هذا العام؟؟ تحسس عنقك يامعز محجوب انت ومغضوب منك. 
* دورينا لايطاق البته (نفطينا ارجنتينا) فر بجلده وارجله كذلك اعجب حقيقه لهذه المجزره التي لايدان فيها احد فما يسمي بالدوري الممتاز هذا لايجب ان يدير مبارياته قضاة ملاعب وانما قضاه محاكم مع الإستعانه بالسياف علي منضده الحكم الرابع لتنفيذ الحكم مباشره. وكلنا شهود. 
* لو كنت حكم مباراة القمه القادم لقمت منذ الآن بتسجيل اسماء هؤلاء علي خلفيه الكرت الاصفر .هيثم مصطفي وعمر بخيت للاحتجاج , ومنير وديمبا للعرقله .العجب للتهكم والمعز للتهجم, اما البطاقه الحمراء فاري ان يتكفل باحضارها علاء الدين فييرا علي زوقه الخاص. وعليها صوره باسبورت. 
* مباراة القمه باستاد المريخ اسحبوا التزكرجيه وضعوا في اماكنهم سباكين وميكانيكيه فليس لدي هؤلاء ماسياتوا لمشاهدته قابلوهم بشعار ((المفك والزرديه لتسلم الجانبيه))الهم بلغت فاشهد.
*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*و كمبسة ياخد احمر لسرقتة الوصفة 
الخاص بالعائلة الكربونية 
على فكرة هم مكتشفين خطة ...هلهلة ...هلهلة ..اهلين 
اقصد 4..4..2 وارغو والهلال حارقو
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*مشكور يا لؤي
                        	*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*مشاء يازعيم مافى كلام كلك
زووووووووووق ههههههههههه
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*مشكور يا لؤي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كلام سليم بوزن الزهب

*

----------

